# Ok so I do pink rods too(or else)



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

My best buddies wife shows up with a pink blank and says PLEASE !?! What am I supposed to do? First trip out with it she was just ounces short of the Jack Pot of the day.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Awsome Doc! Oh yea the rod ain't bad either! LOL!

No really great job!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Doc, i'm gunna have to clasify that as lavender. There is a hint of the pink in it but your man card is still safe....


looks great..
Randall


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

My wife saw the pic and wants one now:doh:

How much for one?


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Nuttin wrong with keeping the ladies happy & that work just proves ya know more than a few ways of doing that, huh Doc! Kittens are more fun when purring then scratch'in no matter who they belong to. LOL


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

nice rod!!!


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Making it and using it are 2 different things!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very cool, Doc. Your tie-offs/guidewraps always impress..,,,,You probably got this weaving thing down pat also, dont'ya. LOL.....Whose blank and specs?.....Another winner,,,Jim


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

HUH?


ifish2 said:


> Making it and using it are 2 different things!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Beautiful work as usual Doc! That is really a crazy Halo and yes, the tie offs are great...very detailed!
I agree with Randall too..it is alittle more on the Lavender side of the scale so your safe! lol


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

After all I've read I hate to ask this. How much would it be to have one built medium heavy about 6-1/2 ft? My wife is jealous now that she's seen all the pink pics.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*That's a beauty, Doc. Love all aspects from the weave to the trims and all in between. You always do the details so nice; must have a great eye.*


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

I WANT ONE!

How much we talkin' here????


----------



## Stan Grace (Dec 13, 2007)

Putter Parpart said:


> *That's a beauty, Doc. Love all aspects from the weave to the trims and all in between. You always do the details so nice; must have a great eye.*


One look at his 'sales assistants' confirms that! :rotfl: 
He's good with thread as well.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Wait a minute there Stan. I think wer'e gonna need some details on this subject. Or at least some photo's. lol.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Ok Here are the only pics I am allowed to post. Just have to use your imaginations.

Sorry Coastal I dont do any more rods for the public(other than a couple charities) It would have run about 600 bucks though.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Doc... You are certianly a blessed man and a darn fine rodbuilder to boot!


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Doc Labanowski said:


> My best buddies wife shows up with a pink blank and says PLEASE !?! What am I supposed to do?


You could *stand up like a man* and say....................... Yes dear

Nice work as usual Doc.

Are those last pics one of those trick optical illusion things.

"If you stare at these images long enough you can see some fish and an old coot"? :spineyes:


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

Doc, the work you put out is top notch but the trophies you catch second to none....I like the fish on the background too. Ed.


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

Back to the rod, very nice work there Doc Vicki will be very happy with that one i am sure.

Owen where is mine I would love a pink fishing rod as well dear.


----------



## tradigan (Apr 3, 2008)

Doc Labanowski said:


> My best buddies wife shows up with a pink blank and says PLEASE !?! What am I supposed to do? First trip out with it she was just ounces short of the Jack Pot of the day.


Hey, Sweetcheeks, it's T Rex here. "What am I supposed to do?" It's pink, dude, so just walk away. I seriously don't care who she is...just walk away. I think "ounces short" pretty much says it all, don't you? :walkingsm Luv' ya', miss ya', mean it!!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to 2cool Ms.Radigan. Good people here. What took you so long to post?.......Way to go Doc. Quite an entourage. It must be good to be the king.lol.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Doc, I'm a little late posting, but I like the looks of your sales team. I you need help interveiwing new sales people let me know (lol).


----------



## Stan Grace (Dec 13, 2007)

mark blabaum said:


> Doc, I'm a little late posting, but I like the looks of your sales team. I you need help interveiwing new sales people let me know (lol).


Mark, 
Doc happily shares his rod building knowledge with all however he hasn't made the same generous offer when it comes to sales team interviewing and selection. Hope you can make the grade although it would be hard to improve on his choices. 
Stan


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Just looking at a new potential applicant now. Sorry gotta go take some Vitamen V. LOL


----------

